# A   TRECTS   Pen



## PenWorks (May 16, 2006)

Tapered Rope Extended Closed Twist Statesmen

Didn't know what else to call it 
Double dyed boxelder burl.
Thanks for looking, comments welcome [8D]


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 16, 2006)

Anthony..Yet another beautiful Pen!!!!!
How did you index the lathe to cut the twists?
What do you cut them with?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 16, 2006)

How long did it take you to come up with that name Anthony? [}] Very nice piece.


----------



## PenWorks (May 16, 2006)

Oscar, I cut the rope twist on a Legacy mill, the only pieces I finish on the lathe are the ends that meet the parts.

Kevin, actually I had several names []


----------



## airrat (May 16, 2006)

Very nice Anthony,  probably spent more time coming up with the names vs making it.


----------



## wags54 (May 16, 2006)

Now that is a unigue and awesome pen Anothony. When you guys do those kinds of things it just makes learning how to turn pens all that much more exciting


----------



## challagan (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful pen, I like the rope look with that wood and kit!

Corey


----------



## Dario (May 16, 2006)

I love it.

Very nice color on the double dyed box elder burl!!! WOW [:0]


----------



## stinger (May 16, 2006)

A work of art!


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2006)

Beautiful work, Anthony.  What color is that wood called?


----------



## dfurlano (May 16, 2006)

Nice Pen!


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 16, 2006)

Very nice Anthony!!!  When you get tired of your Legacy mill please feel free to send it to me!!  []


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 16, 2006)

Dang Anthony, don't you ever get tired of making me feel inferior?
Awesome work, my man!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 16, 2006)

Anthony you can't be accused of mispelling a word that only you can create TRECTS. Wonderful mastery in your usual beautiful style. Keep them coming.

-Peter-[]


----------



## PenWorks (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Dang Anthony, don't you ever get tired of making me feel inferior?


NO  [] [}] []

Very good point Peter, maybe I need my own dictionary.

Tom, I bet you would like that Legacy, it sure makes it easier than 
using a rasp. I have been wanting to do an overlay like yours, just
haven't gotten around to it.

Jerry, it is black & gold DD BEB

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 16, 2006)

Anthony---Ah, yes---would love to see how an overlay (2 layer) would work out with the Legacy.  But, knowing your work, I know it will be great!!  

Always enjoy your work for sure!!


----------



## alamocdc (May 16, 2006)

Talk about a mouthful! Easy to see why you decided to make an acronym out of it. Another sharp looking pen, Anthony. [^]


----------



## Jim15 (May 16, 2006)

A beautiful pen Anthony.

jim


----------



## JimGo (May 16, 2006)

Can't you post a crappy pen once in a while?  Every time I think mine are starting to look good, you go and post something like this!

That's a REAL beauty Anthony!  Ignore the envy talking...[]


----------



## JimGo (May 16, 2006)

Oh, I meant to ask, what's the end material made from?


----------



## PenWorks (May 16, 2006)

Jim, it is black ebonite.

Did I say GO SUNS !! [8D]


----------



## Johnathan (May 17, 2006)

Wow, I love the color Anthony! So when is it being sent to me?![]

I should have my Legacy by the end of the week! I can't wait to play! 

Thanks for the inspiration as always!


----------



## PenWorks (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />I should have my Legacy by the end of the week! I can't wait to play!



Play ???   I play golf, but WORK on pens []

I can't wait to see what you come up with. 
Remember...it's all in how you crank the handle []


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 17, 2006)

Anthony,
   Just incredible.....how much longer and how did you extend it? What material was used to close the end?


----------



## btboone (May 17, 2006)

The taper adds a nice touch.  It makes for a fancier look.  I like it. []


----------



## PenWorks (May 17, 2006)

Glen, the regular size Statesmen with end cap is about 2 15/16, this one is 3 1/2 "
pen barrel only not messuring the overall length with the nib. I have made them from 
3-4" in varting lengths, I think the middle of the road looks the best. If you look at the pic posted in my album, it shows some long and shorter and a different taper. 
The end cap is ebonite.


----------



## Johnathan (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PenWorks (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> Anthony, you can't tell me that when you get a new "toy" you don't get it out to "play". [8D]



So that's what I was doing when I first got my Legacy......
If you call blowing up blanks right & left, ducking flying projectiles, making nice rope cuts on my bushings playing. 
Then yes, I did alot of playing []


----------



## Johnathan (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2006)

"making nice rope cuts on my bushings"

Is there much of a market for rope cut bushings????!!!!???

Really, nice work Anthony!


----------



## its_virgil (May 17, 2006)

WWWWWWhhhhhhhyyyyyyy didn't they make the MillLathe so it would do tapered spirals? Nice work Anthony. I'm going to figure out how to make tapered spirals....Your work looks very nice as usual. Missed you last night on the chat.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jdavis (May 17, 2006)

Nice pen


----------



## PenWorks (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />WWWWWWhhhhhhhyyyyyyy didn't they make the MillLathe so it would do tapered spirals? Nice  I'm going to figure out how to make tapered spirals....Your work looks very nice as usual. Missed you last night on the chat.



What was it you told me when I got my Legacy, Get your drill bits out and start drilling holes into it to modify it [] 

Yeh, sorry I missed last night, I was at my daughters 18th B-day party, I had to be there, I was the chef. []

Ed, No extra charge for the decorated spiral bushings,
do you want to buy some  [?] []


----------



## Scottydont (May 17, 2006)

Very nice Anthony. You have done your Pappa proud! [8D]


----------

